# 3x3 Console Simulator



## zethon (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello,

I was interested in developing a Rubik's Cube engine to represent the data structures and algorithms of the Rubik's Cube. My ultimate goal with this project is to make the interface an IM bot but while I was developing the engine, I implemented a simple console interface to help devlope/test the engine.

Once the IM bot is implemented I will post the screen name and here and hopefully it will get some usage.

In the meantime, the console application can be found here: http://code.google.com/p/rubikscubebot/downloads/list

All feedback is welcome.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2010)

It's very cool, I'll use it as a cube simulator in any old computer I have!
Ahh, if only it was coloured...


----------



## zethon (Aug 26, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> It's very cool, I'll use it as a cube simulator in any old computer I have!
> Ahh, if only it was coloured...



I thought about making it colored but I didn't know if I wanted to put the time into it since the console portion is mainly a testing ground for the engine.

Maybe if I get bored one afternoon I'll implement it!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool!


----------

